# Konqueror löst keine lokalen Hostnamen auf

## sprittwicht

Auf einer frischen Gentoo-Installation kann mein Konqueror (KDE4) keine lokalen Hostnamen auflösen. Weder der Rechner selbst (localhost) noch ein im internen Netzwerk sitzender Server lässt sich über den Namen aufrufen, über 127.0.0.1 bzw. die IP des anderen Rechners geht's aber. Im Firefox klappt's auch über die Hostnamen.

Hab ich bei der Installation was übersehen? Auf älteren Gentoo-Installationen (KDE 3 und 4) habe ich dieses Problem nicht. In /etc/hosts.conf ist alles eingetragen.

Tomaten? Schlafmangel?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi sprittwicht,

also ich wollte das grade nur mal testen mit dem Aufruf des cups Dienstes localhost:631, und das funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme mit dem Konqueror (4.3.1).

Bei mir lautet der Name der hosts-Datei übrigens: /etc/hosts

Grüße!

----------

## sprittwicht

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Bei mir lautet der Name der hosts-Datei übrigens: /etc/hosts

 

Jo, bei mir natürlich auch.

Keine Ahnung wieso, aber jetzt klappt's auch bei mir. Dachte Neustarts wären nur bei Windows das Allheilmittel...  :Smile: 

----------

